# Window Run Channel replacement (1966 Pontiac Lemans)



## Texas (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello, 

I have started the project of replacing the felt/rubber that runs on the 4 glass run channels. I started with the one that starts at the back of the drivers door (1966 Pontiac Lemans) 

Once I installed it, I tried to ease the window down and it just barely moves. There would almost certainly not work with the front installed. Window out of alignment? Am I doing something wrong? Wrong product (OPGI Window Run Channel kit) ? 

I understand a little break in but this seems like its going to break the gear it is so tight. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

